# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Taking Linux On The Road

## TheFridge

<p>Tom’s Hardware <a href="http://www.tomshardware.com/howto/20051110/index.html">takes a look</a> at the Ubuntu H2 Micro USB Drive. This small thumbdrive is a self contained unit that plugs into any USB port and boots into Ubuntu 4.10. Setting up the H2 is simple:</p>
<blockquote><p>We picked an ordinary computer system in our office, plugged the H2 device into an empty USB 2.0 port, and inserted the mini DVD into the drive to boot from it. After starting the Ubuntu installation procedure, you merely have to confirm some questions about three times, and the whole process was done in six minutes.</p></blockquote>
<p>After that the drive can be used on any PC that supports booting from USB media. It features 3 gigabytes of storage space and retails for about ~US$135.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## andrewsawyer

There is currently a thread going where we are trying to do this ourselves.  You can buy an 8Gb LaCie Carte Orange USB 'micro-drive' for $99USD.  Ububtu LiveCD's are free  :Smile:  , so if we can get this all working, we will have something 2.5x the size, cheaper, and running Breezy!

Keep tabs on our progress here.

----------

